# how to get goats to eat alfalfa pellets



## marlowmanor (Nov 16, 2011)

We bought a bag of alfalfa pellets to add to the feed for our 2 pygerian wethers who are 15 weeks old. They are on a sweet feed right now (I know not the best thing for them but someone else bought the bag) I mixed some of the alfalfa pellets into some of their feed, and gave them some of this mixture yesterday when we fed them. DH reported this morning when he went to feed them this morning that it looked like they ate everything but the alfalfa pellets yesterday. Is there a way to get them to eat the pellets too? Or is it just something they have to get used to? I did notice that the pellets look pretty large for them. I
m a little worried they may be too large for them. Is that possible?


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 16, 2011)

Goats do not like to eat food that they are unfamiliar with.  I suspect this is why they rarely poison themselves.  Keep putting them out, just a little at a time.  They may eventually eat them.  Then they will scarf them down.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 16, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Goats do not like to eat food that they are unfamiliar with.  I suspect this is why they rarely poison themselves.  Keep putting them out, just a little at a time.  They may eventually eat them.  Then they will scarf them down.


x2  they are young it will take them time to get used to them.


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 16, 2011)

well, I get get hated for this.

My goats are picky eaters.  I take the same approach with them that I took with my sons when they refused to eat something.  

I POKE IT IN THEIR MOUTH!

Seriously, put a couple pellets on their tongue, dont be harsh and mean,  just poke a couple pellets in there and let them recognize it as FOOD.  It works wonders on my goats.


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 16, 2011)

RTG I may have to try that if they don't eat any in the next few days. I know BlackJack had no problems with the pelleted food when we were giving him and Diamond Noble Goat. Bob has been on sweet feed his whole life so he may not be interested in the pellets because of that.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 16, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> well, I get get hated for this.
> 
> My goats are picky eaters.  I take the same approach with them that I took with my sons when they refused to eat something.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you!  Put it right in there.  Maybe even wet it down a big and make it mushy with the younger ones.  They need to see someone else eating it before they will try it sometimes.  Or you need to make them try it.  

I usually get the "AAACK Ack, ack, she's poisoning me... Oh, this is good,  yum, gobble, gobble, scarf, scarf."  behavior from mine.


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank you ladies. I will have to try it one day. If not in the next couple days, definately this weekend since DH will be off work and can help me. Plus I have to get a hold of some hooves to get them trimmed. Perfect time to feed them some pellets too!

BTW Queen Mum, if I remember correctly I believe it is your birthday today, so I want to wish you a Happy Birthday!


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks,  It is my birthday.  Give your goats a hug for me.  And stuff an alfalfa pellet in their mouth for me as my birthday treat to them.


----------



## Chaty (Nov 17, 2011)

If they are eating well I would cut back the sweet feed and add alfalfa pellets. this way you can wean them off the sweet feed before you get other problems. I have had mine on it for yrs and no problems with my babies eating them. Like others have said its monkey see monkey do with my goats also and not to fond of new things either. Good luck


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 17, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> well, I get get hated for this.
> 
> My goats are picky eaters.  I take the same approach with them that I took with my sons when they refused to eat something.
> 
> ...


I do this too! Only I snap the pellets into smaller pieces first... so it is about the size of corn kernels instead of those beefy pellets. after that first shot, they usually take to it.


----------

